# New horses



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Here the rest of my photo's are uploaded !


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Continued:


















































my horse's hooves


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

They are both great looking horses. Nice and chunky : )


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes i agree  
But their hoof's not so good lol


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I've seen worse and that's easy to fix : ). The hard part is going to be earning their trust.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

haha yes definitally. 
I think i have already done that really easily slightly with my new boy  

I NEED NAME SUGGESTIONS BTW !


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmmm. I dont have any. But that is one fuzzy horse!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

haha yes definitally, the horse's are all fuzzy, spring just came and they are all shedding like crazyness !


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm assuming that is Twister in your sig? It's funny because your new guy looks like he has a twister going up his face, lol.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

No, i don't have a horse named twister anymore, it was the name of the horse i was going to purchase but decided not to, the horse in my avatar is my horse Indigo.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Very very cute boys! Poor things those hooves are probably killer to walk on!

I think you should name him a color, like Indigo's name(since grey animals are commonly called "blue" anyway lol) it can be a Brown name or a red one

Some "brown" colors/names
-Havanna
-Redwood ("Red")( I really like this one)
-Copper
-Cordovan("Cordie")
-Ecru
-Seal

Red
-Flame
-Lava
-Rosso
-Rosewood("Woodie")
-Umber
-Rufous


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you very much Honeysuga !
I have alway's admired the name Havanna. 
Not sure what my dad will name his, but i kind of wish mine was a mare lol ! I have so many names for mare's available in my mind, but none for a gelding 

Anyone here seen the movie 'horse whisperer' ? 
I have been thinking of naming him Pilgrim or Gulliver, i have always wanted a horse named that  and for a show name how about Rebel's Dawn ? or something 

My boy is definitally around 14HH, LOL he is so small compared to Indigo, anyway's i figure that out because he is smaller than pepper who is around 15HH, and my dad's new one is around 15HH also because he matches close to pepper. 

So Indigo remains the tallest of all the horses on the farm  !


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

How about Oliver or Whilder?


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

i really like Unique names, just a head's up, if it isnt noticable lol  i tend to throw 'common' names aside, to original lol !


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I like Pilgrim then.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok here are a few:

Hossana
Heyboy
Alarico
Aragon
Domingo
Geronimo 
Jabba


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you SUJ  
keep them coming,
Also EveningShadow's just called me, and she was looking at my new boy at the photos, and it might be the angle his foot is right now, because his feet are very flared and need a trim, but does he look club footed on the left ? IT might go down after he has proper footing and balance, but you never know.. ?


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I want to add to the above post, after some reading, i think he probably doesn't have a club foot, but it is flared. Because of the hoof not being trimmed, here is an article that i have read..

Club Foot

But we will see.. i will get some confo shots and everything when i can put a halter on him... and so forth... so keep an eye out lol


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

They are both super cute.  

For your chessie...I like Gulliver. Even though the Gulliver in that story didn't meet such a happy end. ): 

Some others...
Falcon
Topper
Papoose
Paiute
Pie
Winchester

Just some names from history and legend.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you Cheshire, yes i agree it was really a sad story


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Aww poor boys, but i'm sure they will have a better home with you. No horse should EVER be turned into dog food that's just wrong on sooo many levels.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Aw they are good looking guys! 

As far as names, I love Gulliver... Granted I love it for the story Gulliver's Travels lol... others I can think of:
Tamwyn
Rogue
Traveller
Touche
Dante
Artemis
Balderdash

Good luck with them!!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I really like the Gulliver/Pilgrim names. I'm kinda dense when it comes to originality-I love movie horse names
Like:
Cisco-Dances with Wolves (love that one)
Beau-True Grit
Denny-Man from Snowy River (favorite movie!)
Brego-Lord of the Rings
Zip Cochise-El Dorado (took me forever to figure out the name)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Bless your soul. They lucked out. Those two are adorable. They look like really sweet horses. Love your chestnut. I've always been a sucker for blazes. You guys going to be training them yourselves? what are your plans?

Keep us posted


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

The first pic on the second page is awesome. Such a kind expression.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> You guys going to be training them yourselves? what are your plans?


Yeah, i will be training mine and my dad hopefully will be training his, if not than i will train his. 
Not exactly sure on plans as of yet.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

congrats on the new babies...they are both lovely  best wishes in training...atleast they haven't really had any training, so you won't have to 'retrain' them...things should go fairly easily in that respect.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

I think Chester for the chestnut


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> congrats on the new babies...they are both lovely  best wishes in training...atleast they haven't really had any training, so you won't have to 'retrain' them...things should go fairly easily in that respect.


haha yeah !
I have my hand's full with training this year it isn't even funny !
retraining pepper shall not be fun either, and Indigo needs some work put on him for jumping and everything.
if my dad doesnt work with his colts, looks like i will be doing it, and than these two, and than i will be off to the auction in may to save another one lol.

and i only have two horses out of the whole 9 !


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

haha theyre so fuzzy  good luck with them... as for names im not great at names, i always end up naming mines after buiscuts xD


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

lol thanks whiskynoo  

me and my dad decided to wait before i 'claim' any of them as mine, incase i decide not to have one, because he isnt sure which one he wants. 
But if he wants to be that way, than he can have both, i am going to the auction again this may anyways to pick myself up another horse so i don't have an issue.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

how about:
kappy
gavin
dante
jeramiah
austin
cooper


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ my brother's name is Austin


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

lol then that might not be a good name for the horse XD

jackson maybe?


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

lol


----------

